# The gospel in Genesis 1



## Bookmeister (Sep 1, 2009)

If you were asked "How is the gospel present beforehand in Genesis 1?" What would you say?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 1, 2009)

in my opinion, that's like picking a random verse, and asking how to get the gospel out if it. Not every verse functions in that way. I think you have to put Gen1 in context to find "gospel" around it. Because on the surface, it is a world where sin is not yet entered.

I think you would need to relate the ideal creation to Gen.3 and the fall. Gen.1 sets the stage on which the drama of redemption is set to play out. You might relate Gen.1 to 2Cor.5:17 and Gal.6:15; or to Is.65:17; 66:22; 2Pet.3:13, etc.

But a pure gospel-promise, using only the Gen.1 data? I'm not sure that's the intent of the passage.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with the above. Moreover, the Old Testament points to Christ, but it does so directly and indirectly, explicitly and implicitly. Verses have context going from word to sentence to chapter to book, so we can't say that the Gospel is spelled out in every chapter.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 10, 2009)

The chapters aren't inspired.

You might find a typological way in which the order of the making of the Old Creation up to the creation of Adam and Eve is related to the order of the making of the New Creation up to the First Advent of Christ and the formation of the New Covenant Church, in the various progressive revelations of the Covenant of Grace, but I'm not sure if that is possible or legitimate, and I still don't think you'd find the Gospel message in Genesis One alone.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 10, 2009)

One of the things that has struck me about Framework advocates is how they unpack the theology of the creation narrative. I can't repeat their arguments (I'm not familiar enough yet), but I recently read an article by Lee Irons where I believe he takes up your question to a certain degree: 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0970224508/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0310220173&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0YAWZWK9934GRDR4RF55]Amazon.com: The Genesis Debate : Three Views on the Days of Creation (9780970224507): J. Ligon Duncan III, David W. Hall, Hugh Ross, Gleason L. Archer, Lee Irons, Meredith G. Kline, David G. Hagopian: Books[/ame]


----------



## Jack K (Oct 3, 2009)

Of course, Genesis 1 is important context leading up to the Gospel. But I'd also say that, having heard the Gospel, we can now look back with renewed appreciation at the God of Genesis 1. By his word, he brings light from darkness. He brings order from chaos. He creates good, God-glorifying life out of nothingness. Has he not done the same in the heart of each of us who believes in his Son?

When I get bogged down searching an OT passage for types and eerie foreshadowings of Christ (which aren't actually in every passage), I often have to remind myself to simply ask: What does this passage tell me about the character and works of God? Invariably, the answer finds ultimate expression in the Gospel.


----------

